# Few macros...



## Mewle (May 21, 2016)

Here are my few macros from last few days. Opinion and critique very welcome ^^




IMG_5148 by Mevludin Stenaklic, on Flickr




Spider by Mevludin Stenaklic, on Flickr




Grasshopper by Mevludin Stenaklic, on Flickr




IMG_5146 by Mevludin Stenaklic, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe (May 21, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2016)

I really like the angle you got for the second ant photo. Considering how much of hte macro world happens on the ground it can be hard to get a really low down or even looking up angle for some subjects. Especially as I often find if you've a flat surface you just can't get the lens low enough to the ground to look up at the subject.

However both ant shots look like they've a slightly odd colour balance. The first is showing a lot of magenta. It gives an alien look that I do rather like; though it might be something you might want to look at correcting - esp if you shoot RAW. 

Also was that water, honey or a water/sugar mix?


----------



## FITBMX (May 21, 2016)

Really great set!


----------



## Mewle (May 21, 2016)

Thank you all, it means a lot ^^




Overread said:


> I really like the angle you got for the second ant photo. Considering how much of hte macro world happens on the ground it can be hard to get a really low down or even looking up angle for some subjects. Especially as I often find if you've a flat surface you just can't get the lens low enough to the ground to look up at the subject.
> 
> However both ant shots look like they've a slightly odd colour balance. The first is showing a lot of magenta. It gives an alien look that I do rather like; though it might be something you might want to look at correcting - esp if you shoot RAW.
> 
> Also was that water, honey or a water/sugar mix?



Yeah, it was a bit dark and I used my built in flash so it made some weird colors :/ It was a mix of sugar and water yeah, just placed it with my finger on the tree and they just came.


----------



## JustBen (May 24, 2016)

Like the spider one even though i hate spiders


----------



## UncleSteve (May 24, 2016)

I like the ant with the water the best.  I think the action adds a lot more interest in the shot...tells a story.


----------

